# Kennedi and Jaylen



## Corry (Oct 29, 2006)

My brother and his wife had me do pics OF THE KIDS today....was difficult as they aren't prone to listening.   And the sun was pretty harsh, so that was difficult to deal with...but I don't think I did TOO bad.  

This was the best shot I got with both of them together...I would have prefered Kennedi standing on the ground next to her brother...but that didn't happen. 
1






2





3





4





5





6





7





And one quick snap of my bro and Jaylen...
8


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice series 

Well you asked me for critique, here it is:
Nos. 2, 5, and 8 are overexposed to me.
I did like the compositions in all of them, nothing groundbreaking, but all classic shots.  On the first, i think I would have preffered them both ON the fence to off it, but that's a matter of taste.
Like I said in chat, the second you step outside, the polarizer should emerge.

3, 4, and 7 are my favs   (especially 3)

Well there you have it.  Another nice portrait series from you


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 29, 2006)

One of my fav series from you yet! :thumbup:
My favs - 6, 4 and 3.

Bet they're gonna be thrilled!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 30, 2006)

Until I saw the last one...I was going to say that your 'brother and his wife' look much too young to be married.  

Nice series, #3 & #6 are my favorite.


----------



## Corry (Oct 30, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Until I saw the last one...I was going to say that your 'brother and his wife' look much too young to be married.
> 
> Nice series, #3 & #6 are my favorite.



Hehe...oops...forgot to add in the words 'of the kids'. 

Thanks for the comments and critique everyone!


----------



## GoM (Oct 30, 2006)

Awwww adorable! Even if it is with a gun to my head, a knife to my throat and a boot to my ass!


----------



## Corry (Oct 30, 2006)

GoM said:
			
		

> Awwww adorable! Even if it is with a gun to my head, a knife to my throat and a boot to my ass!



You forgot baseball bat. layball:


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 30, 2006)

I really like #3 and 7.  They are cute little kids.  You are a lucky Aunt!


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 30, 2006)

Well done. You managed some great poses. 

Eric


----------



## Corry (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks guys! I'd love some more critique! I really feel I should be getting better than this by now, so any learnin' you can give me would be highly appreciated!


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 31, 2006)

ok so here goes a critique from me:
1. this is my fav photo! I love the motion of the leaf - this bit of motion adds to the overal childish atmospheare here... for me kids = a lot of movement and you captured a scene which on the first glance may look verys tatic, but after a moment you realize that it is very natural and very realistic! good job here!

2. I would play with shallower DOF here. the background is very beautiful for its autumn colours but it is too sharp and too busy for me. parents will love this photo but I am sure that shallower dof may add a lot 

3. I like this one a lot, but a tilted horizon bothers me a bit. but I know that if you straighten a horizon, the boy would be tilted  you captured his eyes nicely but try adding some warm WB here on his face - it looks a bit blue and cold while the overal photo is very warm!

4. Nice photo again - vignietting works great here, but I don't like "fake poses" in kids photography. kids are beautiful when they are natural and real. here she's playing an adult and it looks like a photo for a masses: you ask a kid to pose and you shoot her/him. 

5. another great one! I love this photo! 

6. same comment as for 4 

7. wonderful! this one is very natural! the boy is cute!

8. adorable shot! daddy will love it and I do like this kind of candids! very very natural!


----------



## Corry (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks mentos! I appreciate the comments!  Very helpful.  

As for Kennedi posing....it's pretty much unavoidable with her.  She's a little diva that thinks she's a fashion model!


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 31, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Like I said in chat, the second you step outside, the polarizer should emerge.



Really?  Tell me more about that.

Pete


----------

